# Orvis vs. Filson Upland Pants



## BaddFish

Guys,
For assorted good reasons, I'm going to be spending more time chasing upland birds in the coming years, God willing until I retire and beyond. My buddy is picking up a pointing lab pup in a couple weeks and we have both decided to REALLY hit the woods.
Have plans for PA/WI/MN grouse and IA pheasants etc..

Ive used assorted Cabelas & Columbia brand pants over the last 15 years... a few of them I grew out of, a few of them got wet and shrunk, one pair of my Columbia's are still usable but getting pretty ragged out only after 3-4 seasons and are a bit snug. I think its time to spend some money and get a couple premium pants that last, but keep me DRY. (Is that possible!?) LOL Typical hunt I'm soaked by 10:00am..

Ive been researching Orvis & Filson pants; my thoughts:

Early season/ Warm weather:
Orvis - I'm liking the PRO LT Hunting Pants so far ($149) (saying they are breathable!)
Filson - Double Hunting Pants ($215) OR Oil Finish Single Tin ($195)? 

Mid-Late season / Cold weather: 
Orvis - ToughShell Water proof ($229) (They claim they are breathable but still waterproof)
Filson - Oil Finish Double Tin ($225) (reviews say wear them anytime under 50deg)

Any opinions or other brands you've had success with?


----------



## Redheads

My Filson double tin pants have served me well for years and never left me wet on even the wettest days.
A good pair of suspenders are a must.


----------



## bare naked

**** hunters use an item called frog legs. They are a synthetic brush chap sewed & glued to a boot of your choice. They are brushproof & water proof.Are much lighter than hip boots & cheaper than Filson or orvis. About 100-140 dollars. You can by just the chaps &some places sell bibs. I have had the best wear from Stone Creek Dog Supplies. Have a pair of froglegs ,chaps , &bibs.They are not insulated so get them big enough to wear thermals underneath. I hunt medium to hard & my last pair are 4 years old & will make it thru the upcoming season.


----------



## DiverDux

Nothing I have purchased from Filson has ever failed. Some outerwear is 35 years old and I'm still wearing it. Orvis, on the other hand has always been hit or miss. Anymore, I just buy Filson. I don't even look at other brands. And yes, as stated above... A good suspender is a must!!


----------



## joebertin

Agree with Diver, my Filson chaps are 20 years old and still serviceable. No suspenders, wear whatever pants you like, step into them when you hit the field. Saves your legs from the briers. If they are a mess when you get home, squirt them down with the hose, and hang them to dry. I've never washed them in a washing machine.


----------

